# BUENOS AIRES -Street&Urban life- Part 2



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

- edit


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*A little bit of Buenos Aires history and landmarks in English*











​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely Images


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Muy buenas!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Plaza San Martín por Roi Coira, en Flickr


El Ateneo Grand Splendid por Nico Kaiser, en Flickr


Mafalda Statue por Nico Kaiser, en Flickr


Sin título por Italo Negro, en Flickr


IMG_2107 por kjhenry1972, en Flickr


IMG_2109 por kjhenry1972, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Dique 3 por MΛD, en Flickr


Life finds a way por MΛD, en Flickr


Dique 1 por MΛD, en Flickr


4 en 1/3 por MΛD, en Flickr


Jubilada por MΛD, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*BARRIO LA BOCA*


aida_1202_174 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_169 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_171 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_172 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_175 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_182 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_186 por k1rsch, en Flickr


aida_1202_181 por k1rsch, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

appraise_tour_2013-5054 por picsandpits, en Flickr


Un poco de Buenos Aires por Miradortigre, en Flickr


2 - Microcentro (54)_1_2048x1365 por Leaphar..., en Flickr


Buenos Aires por msharp00, en Flickr


Buenos Aires por msharp00, en Flickr


Buenos Aires por msharp00, en Flickr


Buenos Aires por msharp00, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Palermo Woods*











*Planetarium*











*Monumento a los Españoles (Monument to Spanish)*











*Kindergarten teachers in a typical barrio porteño *


P1060059 by My_pics_1985, on Flickr






































BuenosAires4 by My_pics_1985, on Flickr

*President Cristina Kirchner*


6550_Poliicia by My_pics_1985, on Flickr









​


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

Una de mis ciudades favoritas!


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

que al pedo, hagan Bs As solo , que poca proyeccion.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful pics everybody!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Que tiene que ver la foto de la vieja esa con la ciudad? :bash:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6069/6067769376_550bc1491f_b.jpg









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6182/6042209940_d507fb4fbf_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6191/6042209432_8c51446213_b.jpg

*Tango*












​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Bonaerense24 said:


> Que tiene que ver la foto de la vieja esa con la ciudad? :bash:


Tener en cuenta a nuestros mayores de la tercera edad :lol: ...no todo tiene que ser mujeres modelos, también la gente común es parte de la publicidad.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The lovely BA is calling me back....Let's tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^I just love the Tango, so sensual and erotic if I may add, thanks for the lovely photos @seba. :cheers:


----------



## juanrubio612 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hermosa, la ciudad, todo, y Cristina también se ve hermosa, quisiera tenerla así de cerca, tener el placer de tomarme una foto con ella.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

El Obelisco por Sos vos o soy yo, en Flickr


Congreso Nacional, Buenos Aires por german_long, en Flickr


Aires Buenos por Cande Cheula, en Flickr


Buenos Aires por matiasmarco, en Flickr


Blue Hour in Buenos Aires por Jim Boud, en Flickr


Buildings, Boats and Cranes por Jim Boud, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

muy lindas pero demasiadas fotos para una paginaaa


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Lovely pictures!!! :master:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

I like those Tango pictures


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ST. BENEDICT PARISH CHURCH​**Palermo Neighbourhood*


IGLESIA DE SAN BENITO by Angelmaximo on Panoramio​


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

http://flic.kr/p/eRKUEA


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

The port


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

By Mariosantiaguino



Mariosantiaguino said:


> *Buenos Aires *
> 
> 
> *Subte*
> ...


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mariosantiaguino said:


> *Puerto Madero*
> 
> 
> Puerto Madero - Reserva Ecológica por mariosantiaguino_, en Flickr
> ...


By Mariosantiaguino


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​

^^^^this is the right size of the pics Nacho


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

^^
kay:

Some pictures by*Freyr*,


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Buenos Aires was chosen last week to host the 2018 Summer Youth Olympics*


*This was one of the vids to promote the city*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Buenos Aires desde la legislatura - Buenos Aires from the City Council building por celta4, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Really nice pictures keep posting them


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Clásica por MΛD, en Flickr


4 en 1/3 por MΛD, en Flickr


El Caminito por Nico Kaiser, en Flickr


Constitución por Diego Epstein, en Flickr


San Telmo Sunday Market por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr


Buenos Aires [1023x767] por redditpictures, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

the last pic is nice but really old


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

My beloved BA, it's good too see you again......Let's Tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Where are you now, midrise?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Hola Guajiro1, in the USA about 144km west of Philadelphia and 80km north of Baltimore, in York, Pa..:hi: Looking forward to a return trip to Argentina and BA someday......Tango..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great pics seba!

midrise, when was the last time you visited BA? Depending on that you will find many or few changes when you come back


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Buenos Aires- Punto Obelisco
*


Y un par desde el foro argentino


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

9 de Julio, Metrobus system


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Hice pics :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/9392891386/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/9358539626/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/9350854038/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/9370912816/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I really liked this picture:



la_parca said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/fv1z.jpg/


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Lovely BA. One of the best indeed. :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

thanks, like the last one too


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Source


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Jardín Japones (Japanese Garden)*


*The Buenos Aires Japanese Gardens are a public space administered by the non-profit Japanese Argentine Cultural Foundation and are one of the largest gardens of its type in the World, outside of Japan.

Completed in 1960, the gardens were inaugurated on occasion of a State visit to Argentina by then-Crown Prince Akihito and Princess Michiko of Japan.

*
































*Jardín Botanico (Botanical Garden)*

*The Buenos Aires Botanical Garden, which was declared a national monument, holds around 5,500 species of plants and trees, as well as a number of sculptures, monuments and 5 winter-houses.

Designed by French-born Argentine architect and landscape designer Carlos Thays, the garden was inaugurated on September 7, 1898. 


Collections

The park has three distinct landscape gardening styles; the symmetric, the mixed and the picturesque, recreated in the Roman, French and Oriental gardens.

Within the garden holds the Municipal Gardening School Cristóbal María Hicken, which is linked to the University of Buenos Aires. 

Other attractions include the five winter-houses, the biggest of which is in Art Nouveau style and received recognition in the Paris Universal Exhibition in 1889. It is considered to be the only winter-house in that style still conserved in the world.

There is also a monument entitled Indicador Meteorológico (Weather Indicator), designed by José Markovich, and presented by the Austro-Hungarian Empire community for the Exposición Internacional del Centenario (1910).

The Botanic Library has 10,000 books and publications from all parts of the world, which are freely available to visitors. The park also contains a Botanical Museum.
*



























Buenos Aires Botanical Garden por Leonora Enking, en Flickr


































































​


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

By gerba


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

nice pics and lovely BA as always


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Gues it's my favorite city in the world.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

I've been in many around the globe and I can say it is at least one of the nicest cities


----------

